# Austausch Netzteil von Corsair AX 760 nach 3 Jahren wieder kaputt



## Cungalunga (28. Dezember 2016)

Hallo , 

gestern ist wieder ein Corsair Netzteil bei mir durch geschmort . Dabei habe ich meinen Rechner kaum genutzt  ( max 2std. in der Woche) . Das AX 760 ist schon ein Austauschgerät für ein anderes durchgebranntes Corsair Netzteil,  was eigentlich unglaublich ist bei einem Preis von ca. 160€ . Bewegt sich Corsair jetzt auf Chinaböller niveau ?Jedenfalls bin ich von dieser Marke langsam geheilt .


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Januar 2017)

Sofern noch Garantie auf dem Gerät ist (Garantie richtet sich nach dem ursprünglichen Gerät), kannst du via unserem Kundenportal einen Vorabaustausch beantragen.

Ich weiß nicht wie du die Seasonic Geräte qualitativ einordnest, aber die AX760/AX860 kommen von dort. Also entsprechend auch einen Bogen um Netzteile aus diesem Hause machen, wenn du dem Braten nicht traust. 

Viele Grüße


----------

